# Following conflicting advice



## Surfer Joe (May 10, 2014)

I got some Satori seeds and was reading on the Mandala site about their growing advice, and it sounds quite different in some instances to other advice I've seen consistently in other sources.
For example, they rule out certain soil types and potting practices that you see recommended on other sites.
I want to get the most out of the seeds, so should I just try following what the actual breeder recommends? It is my first time growing this strain and only my third grow. Thanks for any advice.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (May 10, 2014)

I would follow Mandala's guidelines.  However remember that they are guidelines, not hard and fast rules.  I know that they say not to use rapid rooters to germinate, but I really like rapid rooters and use them to germ quite a bit.  I do have to say that I agree 100% with not germinating in paper towels, dropping in water, etc.  Just plant in your medium.


----------



## Rosebud (May 10, 2014)

i would follow Mandala's advice.... They are my favorite breeder. They want you to have success with their seeds so follow their advice.


----------



## Surfer Joe (May 10, 2014)

Thanks. I'm really looking forward to growing this strain. From what you all have said and I've read, it might be my ideal pot.
I'm planning to grow in soil and airpots this time. Their advice seems to be fairly low maintenance. Use pre-fertilized soil and not feeding them much nutes
It's also a regular seed, so I guess that I should plant about 5 seeds if I want to get 2 females?
I'm also wondering about the use of feminized seeds in theory. 
Mandala seems to think that feminized seeds are not as well developed as the regular seeds so far. Is there any consensus that regular seeds will be more potent or consistent than feminized seeds (not autos)?


----------



## Rosebud (May 10, 2014)

Do you know what soil you will be using? Be careful, not all prenuted soil is the same. FOX Farm is for growing marijuana, you could try Happy frog of ocean forest.  They are both good. Stay away from miracle grow.


----------



## Locked (May 10, 2014)

Surfer Joe said:


> Is there any consensus that regular seeds will be more potent or consistent than feminized seeds (not autos)?



Potency is unaffected. Consistency is debatable. Fem beans from good reputable breeders should have no issues but some breeders who are more like pollen chuckers don't bother to stabilize their fem beans and hermie problems can be had.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (May 10, 2014)

Actually, I have had fems hermy that came from responsible breeders.  It is just in the genes and they are more likely to hermy, IMO.  I just had a Blue Thai fem that turned out to be full blown male.

I think when they are talking about prenuted, that they are talking about something like Fox Farm and not something like MG.  I use an organic soil with just enough added nutes to get things going--0.3-0.1-0.1.  Satori is a light feeder, but I have always found that she is thirstier than my other plants.  So ultimately, I believe that she probably takes the same amount of nutes as some other strains.

It is my favorite daytime strain.  I can get up and get things done on it.


----------



## Surfer Joe (May 11, 2014)

Rosebud said:


> Do you know what soil you will be using? Be careful, not all prenuted soil is the same. FOX Farm is for growing marijuana, you could try Happy frog of ocean forest.  They are both good. Stay away from miracle grow.



Thanks. This is why I get confused, though.
On the Mandala soil guide it recommends Miracle grow and recommends to avoid other soils that I have read about in grow journals and grow bibles.
 This is what they say:


> A selection of brands in the U.K.:
> 
> There is a selection of soil brands available over Amazon.co.uk . This is a good starting point and, of course, you can also find online horticultural shops or enquire at a local gardening center for a particular brand. Stockists can be googled online or you can enquire directly at a manufacturer.
> 
> ...



I was planning to use something like Canna since I don't see stuff like Fox Farms around here.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (May 11, 2014)

I simply do not like MG products.  It has as much to do with the company as it does with the products.  I live in the NW and I use Kellogg's Patio Mix, an organic soil which I can get at Home Depot.  The MG organic choice is not a horrible soil, but there are a lot better products out there for less money.  What you mostly want to stay away from with MG products are products that have food already in them and those that have moisture crystals in them.  Their base soil may be okay, but then they go goobering it up with things that mj does not like or need.  The only 2 on the list that I would stay away from are the Scotts potting mix and the MG potting mix.  Most of the others are organic and do not have crap you don't want or need in your soil.

I wonder on advising using products that they have most certainly never tried--products from N. America--they are probably just working off feedback from growers in America.  While a lot of growers DO use MG, I wouldn't.  I did notice that the MG products they mentioned that are available in Europe are not potting soils, but compost--quite different things.    

You are always going to get conflicting advise.  When I am trying or doing something new, I always take the advise of those I know their grows and what they can accomplish.


----------



## Rosebud (May 11, 2014)

We wouldn't lie to ya Surfer Joe, we want to see you grow the dank.


----------



## Locked (May 11, 2014)

The only MG Soil worth a damn is their Seed Starter Mix.  I use that with added perlite and sweet lime.   jmo


----------



## 000StankDank000 (May 12, 2014)

Who does it say no pro mix BX ?


----------



## roach (May 13, 2014)

I've grown in Miracle Grow Potting Soil and had very little issues.  I found the pre-nutes run out of gas around the 2-3 week of flower though and had to feed as normal from there on in.

With that said, Miracle Grow should be down the list of soil to use.  I like Happy Frog as it has plenty of nutrients to get through veg, and I use Jack's Classic during flower.


----------



## roach (May 13, 2014)

Oh...one note about Miracle Grow.  If the bag weighs a ton at the store...don't buy it.  It was stored outside and once the bag gets soaked, the soil's ruined.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (May 13, 2014)

roach said:


> Oh...one note about Miracle Grow. If the bag weighs a ton at the store...don't buy it. It was stored outside and once the bag gets soaked, the soil's ruined.



 I'm confused--how does it ruin garden soil to get it wet?


----------



## Surfer Joe (May 13, 2014)

Sadly, I had no luck finding Satori seeds. I ordered some online that said they were in stock and then after a week they tell me they're out because Mandala have closed until maybe later in the year, if they even reopen at all. It was disappointing news.
So right now, I still can't get any Satori. I guess that I will have to grow something else.


----------



## roach (May 14, 2014)

The Hemp Goddess said:


> I'm confused--how does it ruin garden soil to get it wet?



Miracle Grow potting soil has nutrients that are "time released"....that are actually released by water. If a bag sits there soaking all winter long the nutrients are already depleted....or worse yet....all released and you have very hot soil.


----------

